# TMNT vs. Extreme Dinosaurs vs. Street Sharks vs. Biker Mice vs. Toxic Crusaders



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 8, 2008)

Which of the "manly mutant/alien team" is your favorite, and which do you think has the best in terms of overall quality?


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmmm...I've only watched TMNT and Extreme Dinosaurs on TV, and I know how TMNT has lasted in popularity longer than Extreme Dinosaurs did (there was the TMNT movie from last year, in fact), so I guess I will say that TMNT is better in quality (though I did like Extreme Dinosaurs while it was on the air).


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 9, 2008)

Soon to be possibly flooded... another in the Thundercats/Silverhawks trend...

TigerSharks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ3Vjiet59E

I indeed have a tiger by the tail.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 9, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Which of the "manly mutant/alien team" is your favorite, and which do you think has the best in terms of overall quality?



you know that's a toughie, although I am attracted to T-Bone and Spoke from ED. The animation though was ...half and half. TMNT I grew up with though, but I adore the Extreme Dinosaurs when it comes to....eye candy  i love muscles. And i love Scott McNeil, since he voiced T-Bone


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 10, 2008)

Biker Mice had the best production values, bur other then that, most of them were the high end of ass.


----------



## Azure (Aug 10, 2008)

Cowabunga Dude!!  TMNT by a longshot, but that's because I grew up with it.  I even had all the NES games.  And let me tell you, that shit was hard as hell to beat, due to the fact that the people who made that game were MASOCHISTS.  Dam level, anyone?


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 10, 2008)

I know only the first both ^^

But i can't decide who of them is better...
*thinking*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 10, 2008)

Ah yes Scott McNeil. Everyone's favorite voice actor.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ah yes Scott McNeil. Everyone's favorite voice actor.



 and fucking sexy, Of course I grew up listening to Jim Cummings voice since he voices Don Karnage and other cartoon characters i like, but McNeil is smexy.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 11, 2008)

And McNeil tends to talk to "himself". XD


----------



## HiroJudgement (Aug 11, 2008)

What's depressing is that only TMNT and Biker Mice ever viewed in this country... :|


----------



## Landis (Aug 11, 2008)

TMNT will always be my fave. I especially like how well done the new series is.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 11, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And McNeil tends to talk to "himself". XD



Thats how he comes up with more voices


----------



## bane233 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Street Sharks !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 11, 2008)

bane233 said:


> *Street Sharks !!!!!!!!!!!!*



the main one is hot...forgot his name, he was the dark blue one


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 11, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Which of the "manly mutant/alien team" is your favorite, and which do you think has the best in terms of overall quality?



you forgot beast wars, I only watch it because of Silverbolt and Dinobot *drools* which again, same voice actor >.>


----------

